# Questions for you guys



## Snookn42 (Aug 31, 2009)

I was thinking about trying to build a rod!



I found a site that gives me a list of tools and things and some decent insruction. I do not, however, understand two main things. 





Do you put the decorative threading around the base of the rod (just above the top handle) just like the threads for he guides? How are they layed on the rod? Do they serve a purpose or are they just for good looks?



Do you paint the epoxy on the entire rod or just were the guide feet are? 

How else do the rods get all glossy?



Is wrapping the rod referring to the wrapping of the guides?



thanks


----------



## BigFishKB (Oct 1, 2007)

I sent you a PM.


----------



## devildog83 (Apr 2, 2009)

I have the same questions! I am about to order my first rod kit an need some help with this as well.


----------



## billfishhead (Jan 15, 2008)

im a builder in fwb and either have what you need or can get it quick


----------

